# Form 1005 Q&A



## efar (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all,
I am completing Form 1005 to lift my 6month work restrictions and wondering if I could get some answers to some questions.

I am submitting bank statements and wondering 
1-if a print off from my netbanking is enough.(I do not recieve paper statements just estatements)
2- Can I mark out my account numbers with black marker?
3-do the documents i submit have to be signed by a Justice of the Peace?
4- What other documents would be good to submit, have bank statements payslips for both of us and reciepts for our shopping and our electricity bill. Is that enough, can anyone tell me what else would be ideal to submit?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

1-if a print off from my netbanking is enough.(I do not recieve paper statements just estatements)
-- that's fine
2- Can I mark out my account numbers with black marker?
-- I guess so, but there's no harm in not hiding them. Immigration says you can black out your tax file number, so I assume you can black other things, but be aware that this might look suspicious
3-do the documents i submit have to be signed by a Justice of the Peace?
-- if you submit any copies (photocopies) of important documents, the copies must be certified and you can get this done at the police station for free
4- What other documents would be good to submit, have bank statements payslips for both of us and reciepts for our shopping and our electricity bill. Is that enough, can anyone tell me what else would be ideal to submit?
-- it depends on what grounds your applying to remove the condition. Is this for a bridging visa?


----------



## efar (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you SarahM for your reply.
I am currently on a bridging visa A since July 2011. I lodged my defato visa (820/801) in January 2011, as I was told 6 month process time and thought I would have it just get defacto visa as my other 2ndWHV expired. Unfortunately no word from immigration yet??
With my 2nd working holiday visa i have a 6month work restriction limit with each employer and was ok previous as I worked casually. I have have recieved employment in my dream job and wish to stay so here. I am submitting Form 1005 as we will experience financial hardship if I have to give up my current employment. 
We are saving to purchase a car and also a trip overseas to see my family next year. With out my job neither of these purchases will be possible. 
Do you think this is compelling enough to get the restrictions lifted??


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

I understand . I think you should have a good chance. I would include:
- form 1005
- bank statements
- a statutory declaration explaining what you are trying to save money for and why you need to keep this job
- a letter form the employer (if possible) saying that they want to keep you on
All the best!


----------



## efar (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi SarahM
Just a big thank you for your advice. Sent in form 1005 and all the evidence you suggested last Monday and received email today saying that I could work full time. Finally thing are happening!!
A big thank you again
Efa


----------



## RogerA (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi guys! I need some advise, I'm currently holding bridging visa A with work limitation 20 hours due to my previous visa was student visa.
My question are :
1. Can I still use form 1005 to ask for permission to work full time?
2. I collect all bank statement and saving and all expenses to attach to the form, anything else I should include? Because I just been sent for training at one of my job and they require me to work extra would this help?
3. I read in this forum that while we are not so much in hardship (but not completely rich either just enough for basics) I can still apply to lift my work limitation based on "to maintain the financial" is that true?
4. I have money saved for future plan going to get my master should I include this saving? 

Thanks guys and congrat for everyone who successfully get their work permit and persuing their dream job! 

Regards
RA


----------

